# Auto-reboots after 12-STABLE r352091



## CyberCr33p (Sep 11, 2019)

Few hours ago I upgrade FreeBSD-12.0-STABLE (revision 351639) to FreeBSD-12.0-STABLE (revision 352091).

After running the new version for few hours 5 of my servers auto-reboot requiring fsck.

Logs show nothing.

Any idea if a commit between these 2 versions can cause it?

Commits are here:





__





						The svn-src-stable-12 September 2019 Archive by date
					





					lists.freebsd.org


----------



## SirDice (Sep 11, 2019)

I have a three machines running on 12-STABLE r351698. No crashes, no reboots. 

This is easier to browse: https://svnweb.freebsd.org/base/stable/12/?view=log


----------



## CyberCr33p (Sep 11, 2019)

If you upgrade to a newer revision let me know. Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 11, 2019)

You may want to update regardless. Weird crashes like these don't happen often but -STABLE is a development version. So there's always an inherent risk of instability. Over the past 20 or so years I've been tracking -STABLE I've had this happen a couple of times.

I'll probably update some time this week too. I see it's been marked as 12.1-PRERELEASE now, so 12.1-RELEASE is really just around the corner


----------



## CyberCr33p (Sep 11, 2019)

Yes r352091 is marked as 12.1-PRERELEASE. I hope more people start using it so we can find what the issue is.


----------



## CyberCr33p (Sep 11, 2019)

This patch will land to STABLE in 2 days right?





__





						[base] Revision 352072
					






					svnweb.freebsd.org


----------



## SirDice (Sep 11, 2019)

There's no mention of a MFC (Merge From Current). And if I understand its context correctly it's for the RACK stack. Which isn't the default.


----------



## CyberCr33p (Sep 11, 2019)

The link says:

MFC after: 3 days


----------



## CyberCr33p (Sep 11, 2019)

Also check this:





__





						240471 – panic: rcv_start < rcv_end
					






					bugs.freebsd.org


----------



## SirDice (Sep 11, 2019)

CyberCr33p said:


> MFC after: 3 days


Duh.. I think I might need glasses. Or increase the font size on my browser.


----------



## CyberCr33p (Sep 11, 2019)

But you are right SACK is not enabled by default. So it's should related to the "random restarts".


----------



## CyberCr33p (Sep 13, 2019)

SirDice do you have nullfs mounts on your servers?
Someone report a system panic with a similar stable revision as mine:





__





						12.1-prerelease nullfs? related panic
					





					lists.freebsd.org
				




And I have nullfs mounts on each server for jails.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 16, 2019)

CyberCr33p said:


> @SirDice do you have nullfs mounts on your servers?


Yes, I have. Not a lot though, just one or two.


----------



## CyberCr33p (Sep 26, 2019)

I upgrade to FreeBSD-12.1-BETA1 and still have issues.
Here is the bug report:





__





						240837 – crash with 12.1-BETA1
					






					bugs.freebsd.org
				




The backtrace shows "tcp_sack_output".

sysctl net.inet.tcp.sack.enable
net.inet.tcp.sack.enable: 1

I disable it to see what happens.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 26, 2019)

Upgraded everything last weekend, running r352571 now. Still no reboots. 


```
dice@maelcum:~ % uname -a
FreeBSD maelcum.dicelan.home 12.1-STABLE FreeBSD 12.1-STABLE r352571 MAELCUM  amd64
```


----------



## CyberCr33p (Sep 26, 2019)

What network card you have?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 26, 2019)

All of them are using an Intel PRO/1000 (I bought a whole stack of these a few years ago) with the em(4) driver.

Only one machine is using net/intel-em-kmod because I had some odd network issues on it (it loses connection at random intervals without any clear reason). Kind of annoying as it happens on my firewall/router that connects my whole network together. Interface just goes down for a second, then comes up. It's not the DHCP MTU issue as I'm using static addresses on it. Netflix or Youtube streams don't even notice so it's not interfering. It's just annoying to see in the logs:

```
Sep 22 18:12:12 maelcum miniupnpd[1559]: try_sendto(sock=7, len=467, dest=239.255.255.250:1900): sendto: No buffer space available
Sep 22 18:12:12 maelcum syslogd: sendto: No buffer space available
Sep 22 18:12:12 maelcum syslogd: sendto: No buffer space available
Sep 22 18:12:12 maelcum syslogd: sendto: No buffer space available
Sep 22 18:12:12 maelcum syslogd: sendto: No buffer space available
Sep 22 18:12:12 maelcum syslogd: sendto: No buffer space available
Sep 22 18:12:12 maelcum syslogd: sendto: No buffer space available
Sep 22 18:12:12 maelcum syslogd: sendto: No buffer space available
Sep 22 18:12:12 maelcum syslogd: sendto: No buffer space available
Sep 22 18:12:12 maelcum syslogd: sendto: No buffer space available
Sep 22 18:12:12 maelcum syslogd: sendto: No buffer space available
Sep 22 18:12:12 maelcum syslogd: sendto: No buffer space available
```
(I'm sending my syslogs to a remote machine, hence the syslog messages)


----------



## CyberCr33p (Sep 26, 2019)

The 2 servers that crashed today have Intel PRO/1000 too.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 26, 2019)

CyberCr33p said:


> The 2 servers that crashed today have Intel PRO/1000 too.


You could try net/intel-em-kmod on one of them to compare. Maybe it helps, maybe it doesn't. But it's something you could rule out as a cause.


----------



## CyberCr33p (Sep 27, 2019)

Finally it was unrelated to network card driver.





__





						240837 – crash with 12.1-BETA1
					






					bugs.freebsd.org


----------

